# Under Arrow clicker



## Gapmaster (May 23, 2002)

Watching with interest.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ren I will take a picture or two of the ones I make in the next day or two


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> Ren I will take a picture or two of the ones I make in the next day or two


Awesome Bob, thanks!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

rsarns said:


> Looking at setting up an NFAA BB setup, and instead of the limb clicker (clickety clack or whatever its called), I'd like to get a true clicker that goes under the arrow that is NFAA legal. ALso, how to mount one without making major changes or drilling on the riser would be helpful. Does anyone make these still (similar to the old Saunders that we had on recurves)? Appreciate any info,


Hey Ren

We have (or at least had) a top Barebow shooter in Washington - John Templar in Rochester.

I'm going to forward you a couple emails he sent to TC many years ago.

It isn't an "under the arrow" clicker, but is for Barebow.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

wa-prez said:


> Hey Ren
> 
> We have (or at least had) a top Barebow shooter in Washington - John Templar in Rochester.
> 
> ...


Thanks Linda.


----------



## screemnjay (Nov 2, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> Ren I will take a picture or two of the ones I make in the next day or two


Where the pictures at!!??

&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

You don't need no stinking clicker:teeth:


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

2413gary said:


> You don't need no stinking clicker:teeth:


I am getting hooked on the clicker on the recurve and if I go to wheels for string walking I need a clicker. Lol.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*Under arrow clicker*

Here is some

























Sorry some turned upside down


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

can you use one of these
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/klickety-klick-clicker.html


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

What rest are you using? I have a few ideas.

Grant


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

just reading the post again...never mind the link


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

grantmac said:


> What rest are you using? I have a few ideas.
> 
> Grant


Grant, using the Golden key Superstar. 

Bob, 
appreciate the pictures!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Well has anyone built one like the ones I made, if so how about some pictures


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

My wife used a caviler clicker mounted to a sight bar with no sight.
Added a longer wire to it and bent it under the arrow and back up. Just can't go up past the arrow to be legal
Not sure if I can get a picture of it as it's been a few years since she's shot BB and I don't know where it's at.
I'm not sure if the one pictured would really be legal as it is above the arrow, but that rule may have changed over the years.
Hope this helps


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Its very legal but the wire does needs a little trimming at the top, this was a wire used on larger arrows, send picture of the one your wife used if you can. Working on another type I saw last year at Nationals in Yankton, it uses a tape measure blade. Come BB boys and girls we have always been resourceful so us what you have built as far as a clicker goes.


----------



## twofinger (Feb 12, 2012)

hmm now I thinking on how can I do this with a springy?


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

Sorry it took so long, but it's been quite a while since she shot BB so I had to do some digging for it. Length of the wire would be different depending on what bow it's mounted to.
I just mounted it to a sight bar and then just about any length arrow can be used and at 20 yards, it sure helped make it a little easier to set up with out too large a gap on your tab.
It also worked fine on springy rests & Cavalier w/cushion plunger rests


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Ren

Next time you talk to TC, ask him, as he had for several years made and used ones like the ones Bob Borges posted pictures of.

Needs the right stiffness of wire, and a lot of creative bending!


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

wa-prez said:


> Ren
> 
> Next time you talk to TC, ask him, as he had for several years made and used ones like the ones Bob Borges posted pictures of.
> 
> Needs the right stiffness of wire, and a lot of creative bending!


will do.... thanks Linda


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Neat thread. I think with that setup it would be tough with full length arrows. Your wire would stick out way past the riser. I have thought of mounting a pendulum type clicker from the stabilizer mounting hole. Would this be legal?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

UtahIdahoHunter said:


> Neat thread. I think with that setup it would be tough with full length arrows. Your wire would stick out way past the riser. I have thought of mounting a pendulum type clicker from the stabilizer mounting hole. Would this be legal?


as long as it is under the arrow I would say yes. My fall back is the kilickity click limb mounted draw check which I currently use.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ren have you used one on a compound? I have 2 on the way from Lancaster


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> Ren have you used one on a compound? I have 2 on the way from Lancaster


Yes, works well. Same setup as on my recurve. I need to order a couple more also.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Do you set it up on the limbs or riser if on the limbs where


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I had mine on the lower limb of my Vantage Pro just above the dampner.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok I'll give it a try that way, which bow are you shooting in Vegas training wheels or not


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> Ok I'll give it a try that way, which bow are you shooting in Vegas training wheels or not


Bob, still undecided. Leaning towards the recurve as it seems to be what I shoot the most, but I know I can shoot better scores (I think) with my Vantage Pro. SO we shall see, no delusion of finishing in the top anyway.. LOL Last time I was there I got so sick I was just happy to finish.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing you and talking about your possible move out this way, do you need me to bring any info about the Cloudcroft area?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> Looking forward to seeing you and talking about your possible move out this way, do you need me to bring any info about the Cloudcroft area?


Your general knowledge will suffice. Looking at making a trip down there sometime this spring with the wife.


----------

